# Growling , What to do.



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

As a follow up to Bear's Mom's story here is a good article on what to do with a growl. http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/12_10/features/Training-For-Growling-Behavior_16163-1.html


----------

